# JSP mit Exceldiagrammen



## Gast (20. Dez 2006)

Hi Leute! 

Ich brauche mal kurz eure Hilfe. Ich möchte auf einer JSP seite(welche Javascript beinhalten kann aber nicht muss) Exceldateien generieren können, welche Diagramme in sich beinhalten. Habt ihr eine idee wie man das anstellen kann?

Ps: Natürlich ist mir klar das man mit hilfe von Javascript fast genauso wie in C# eine Excelapplikation erstellen muss und dann Workbooks & Worksheets generieren muss. Ich habe jedoch keine Idee wie bzw auf welche Art ich aus beliebigen Daten Diagramme automatisch generieren kann (aus den vorher eingetragenen Daten). 


```
<SCRIPT language="JavaScript">

.... 
excel.Workbooks workbooks = app.getWorkbooks(); 
excel.Workbook workbook = workbooks.add(null); 
excel.Sheets worksheets = workbook.getWorksheets(); 
excel.Worksheet sheet = new excel.Worksheet(worksheets.add(null, null, null, null)); 
excel.Range range = sheet.getRange("A1:B1", null); 
....
```
 



Thx für jede Hilfe


----------



## Jango (20. Dez 2006)

Du... weißt schon, dass JavaScript nichts mit Java zu tun hat, oder?  [schild=1]Hier sein Java Forum[/schild]


----------



## The_S (20. Dez 2006)

1. Doppelpost
2. @jango eine JSP kann durchaus JavaScript enthalten ohne dass es  sich hierbei gleich um pures JS handelt


----------



## Gast (20. Dez 2006)

So nebenbei ist mir das sicher klar auserdem wenn man genau die Fragestellung liest: ..... JSP seite(welche Javascript beinhalten kann aber nicht muss).... wird dadurch eingiges klar das mir das wohl bebust ist


----------

